# Who is still buying CD's, and where?



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

So I've bought a bunch of music over itunes over the last few years, and I must say that I don't enjoy listening to any of it the way I enjoyed listening to the stuff that I had on CDs and subsequently ripped (at high bit rates) to MP3.

Not sure if it's because of the higher bit rate, or something else to do with the source material, but I find the itunes stuff thin with weak or non-existent bass, and the only way to make it sound good is to crank it loud, but it's still not the same.

So, I'm going to try to go back to buying CD's. Anybody else still buying CD's? And where do you buy them? I could go to Amazon, but I'd rather support a Canadian business. Who's still selling & shipping CD's?

I know vinyl would probably make me happier, but it's going to be less convenient, and I'm trying to make an acceptable tradeoff between convenience and sound quality. I think itunes has gone too far in convenience over quality.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't buy CD's very often. 

The Beat Goes ON is somewhere you might consider. We are fortunate to have several locations close to each other in our area.

http://www.beatgoeson.com/location.php

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yard sales, concerts, and festivals. That about covers it besides the occasional gift.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Been a while since I purchased a CD. I used to love making compilation discs for use in the car, then came Sirius and iTunes.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dont buy cd's nearly as often, but its purely due to income vs. other stuff i need.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I buy directly from the artists these days. And I usually order the ones that come with signed CDs, posters or whatever promo they're doing. Recent ones are signed poster from Pat Metheny when I ordered his latest CD. Another one was from the Trucks Tedeschi Band's last CD. I pre-ordered it before the release and it came with signed stuff from Derek and Susan, some photos taken by Derek, a copy of the slide he uses, etc.... Latest one which I just ordered and is on it's way is the Johnny Winter Latest CD which was released posthumously. It comes with a Johnny Winter pick. Kinda lame, LOL but I'm a sucker for those things.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

+1 on buying direct from the artists. I tend to pick up CDs at concerts. I also like to check the daily deals at http://www.popmarket.com/


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Depending on what media you want and what you listen to, yard sales are your friend. CDs, vinyl (78s, 45s, 331/3s etc.) 8 tracks etc.. Next to that thrift stores and second hand stores. You might have to search but can come up with real gems. Around here there's half a dozen stores that sell new cd's, vinyl etc. One even throws some guitars and amps and turntables into the mix too. And not cheap ones. Nice thing about going into music stores over buying online is while you're looking for something you notice other interesting things in the clearance section for a very good price. And you have it in your hot little hands and are listening to it.....right now.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

kat_ said:


> +1 on buying direct from the artists.


I do this whenever I can, though I find it much more rare that I find something that I want to buy these days.

I don't download movies or music though - last time I said that, some peanut brain called me a liar.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

kat_ said:


> +1 on buying direct from the artists. I tend to pick up CDs at concerts. I also like to check the daily deals at http://www.popmarket.com/


Im into this too ... Many of the artists I've been listening to lately I can buy from directly because they aren't mega stars on big labels (e.g. Dimitar Nalbantov, Rob Balducci, Sean Bodley, Neil Zaza). And yes I still buy CDs - they sound better to me and there is something special about an album experience and reading liner notes etc.


----------



## KidMeatball (Dec 3, 2011)

I still hit the HMV once in awhile, but I don't buy all that often. Their selection isn't what it used to be. Amazon is pretty good. I think I've got maybe two albums I've bought from a download service. I prefer a hard copy. 


Tapatalking


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't buy too often but I have yet to download any music. I buy them wherever it's convenient at the time.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

I like to buy from indie artists at their shows, try to do this often as I can if the act is good. Any major label artists, I will download, I have to admit, not always through iTunes.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

iTunes is a waste of bandwidth, not to mention money. The only time my kids download is for the odd song they either need to learn or to get a sampler of new music. Personally I can't tolerate the compressed music files.
The OP lives in Toronto. There's quite a few independent stores:
Sonic Boom, Vortex Records, Soundscapes, to name a few. 
In Hamilton we have Dr. Disc, Cheapies, and my favorite Records on Wheels in Dundas.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I occasionally buy CDs....Hmv, future shop, wal mart...doesn't matter.
i dont download much either...when I do, it's usually old stuff, lots of times I already owned it on cassettes, so I do it for convenience. And that's how I justify it to myself


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I still buy them from time to time. Almost always directly from the artist - usually at festivals, house concerts, open mics, etc.; and occasionally on-line.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I probably only buy one or two a year, but I still buy them. Recently picked up the Eric Johnson Live in Europe CD (decent, but nothing to write home about, and poorly edited). Fortunately, we have a couple decent stores in town.

I subscribe to _Vintage Guitar _magazine, and they bring a LOT of obscure and smaller artists to one's attention n their album-reviews. They probably review a few dozen albums each month, covering everything from manouche and swing, to bluegrass, to jazz, to blues, to metal.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Value village has a great supply of used CD's 2.99 each I believe . I have not picked through because I buy cassette's for 99 cents complete with liner notes. A lot easier to learn off tape and I find tape lasts a lot longer than CD's. When they get tight just un roll them on the carpet and rewind with a pencil and good as new. Only problem is not much music after the year 2000 on tape.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2014)

I have a box full (200+) of cassettes that I no longer listen to.
Plus almost half as much CD's. Maybe I'll put them up for sale/trade
in the 'other things' for sale. If it's allowed.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

deadear said:


> Value village has a great supply of used CD's 2.99 each I believe . I have not picked through because I buy cassette's for 99 cents complete with liner notes. A lot easier to learn off tape and *I find tape lasts a lot longer than CD's*. When they get tight just un roll them on the carpet and rewind with a pencil and good as new. Only problem is not much music after the year 2000 on tape.


really?
man, I have so many bad memories of my tapes getting eaten and tangled up in the machine. even using scotch tape to try and cut out and reattach damaged parts lol.
cds certainly aren't as durable a medium as they were originally positioned, but ive never had an issue with one from normal playing use....only when the pre-schooler kid of mine tries to use her chubby fingers to "help" put them away.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Diablo said:


> really?


 Yes not to hi jack the thread but I got a bunch of skippy CD's some were junk from the day I bought them. Never had problems with tape other than aftermarket extended play getting tight because they are too long.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I only buy cds and lots of them. I must have a hard copy of my music. I buy most through amazon. A lot are used through the amazon secondary market and you get some great deals


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't often buy CD's at the mall (HMV) , I order them from a number of sources . Whenever an opportunity presents itself I'll buy directly from an artist.


Places I buy CD'S , Amazon , Alligator records , Stoney Plain Records , Delta Groove Records , Blind Pig Records , Grooveyard Records , also , there are some cool record stores here with new and used selections where I shop .

I have always had the need for a hard copy , how can you call it a music collection if it's just a bunch of down loaded material ? AND since when did a download come with the liner notes , art work and details of the music / artists .........


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I have bought 100's of CD's through eBay. Fewer recently as I find the shipping from the US has gotten ridiculous. Used to be a vendor would mail a CD for $2.50 - 3.00.


----------

